
Ask HN: Front end framework to learn as back end developer? - raooll
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a seasoned backend developer and I want to learn UI development to create some pet projects apps. I want to learn a UI framework that I can later apply to large apps as well.<p>One of the areas that I want to address is UI layouts, so that the apps looks decent and are responsive.<p>Can someone who has done the similar guide me please ? What do you guys suggest and why?<p>Thanks a lot in advance.
======
mrsareen
If you're seasoned enough in Javascript, I'd strongly recommend sveltejs
[svelte.dev]

Its very easy to get started and can help you accomplish pretty much
everything. And yes, its very fast too.

~~~
raooll
I do have good experience with nodejs as such. What would you suggest for
learning layouts and css. Thanks.

